# Slide Show



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very nice. I love the expression they all have on. Makes you wonder what they are thinking about.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very nice tribute to a beautiful girl. She looks like she was a treasured part of your family. I'm sure you think of her everyday.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

A lot lately, don't know why. The snow pics are the very last pics of her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great tribute for a beautiful girl. I love the picture of her laying on the floor with the tulips in the background. WOW!!! Great job.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Great pictures. She reminds me alot of our Kelly. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

That was so sweet. I love the ones of her in front of the christmas tree.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that with you...like they say: You never realize how something was important to you...until it's gone.

Don't worry we're here to comfort you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job on your tribute to a wonderful old soul.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a beautiful tribute to such a beautiful golden girl. Very nice.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

*Mom Stop it!!!*

Everytime you post pictures of Spice it makes me want to cry so you shouldn't do it anymore I miss my spicegirl...and of course muffaluff.. But its so sad seeing pictures anymore.:sorry: love you.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a wonderful trip thru your eyes. Spice was a special girl and you can tell she was loved in bunches. Play Hard Sweet Spice.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

steffi_walker1987 said:


> Everytime you post pictures of Spice it makes me want to cry so you shouldn't do it anymore I miss my spicegirl...and of course muffaluff.. But its so sad seeing pictures anymore.:sorry: love you.


Can't help it, must be the time of year  Love you too


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Great tribute for a beautiful girl. I love the picture of her laying on the floor with the tulips in the background. WOW!!! Great job.


That's my all time favorite picture of her. Got it framed.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your tribute shows what a loved member of your family Spice was,those golden faces and spirits stay etched in our hearts forever.


----------

